# depth at Ram Powell and Petronius



## damdusta (Oct 22, 2007)

Hey guys i nedd to know the depth of both the Ram Powell and the Petronius. and any tuna tips would be great im just planing a trip this weekend bringing butterfly jigs and cutting up some bonito. Is the bonito even worth bringing or a waste of my time any other tips would be great.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

*I wouldn't get all excited about going just yet. *

*Anyhow, Petronious is over 1000, Ram Powell over 2000. *





*COASTAL WATERS FORECAST
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE MOBILE AL
324 PM CST TUE JAN 15 2008
GULF COASTAL WATERS DESTIN TO PASCAGOULA OUT 60 NM
*
GMZ670-675-160330-
/O.CON.KMOB.GL.W.0001.080116T1200Z-080117T1200Z/
WATERS FROM PENSACOLA FL TO PASCAGOULA MS FROM 20 TO 60 NM-
WATERS FROM DESTIN TO PENSACOLA FL FROM 20 TO 60 NM-
324 PM CST TUE JAN 15 2008

*GALE WARNING REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM WEDNESDAY MORNING THROUGH
LATE WEDNESDAY NIGHT*

*TONIGHT*
EAST WINDS 10 TO 15 KNOTS INCREASING TO 15 TO 20 KNOTS
AFTER MIDNIGHT. GUSTS UP TO 30 KNOTS. SEAS 2 FEET BUILDING TO 3 TO 5
FEET AFTER MIDNIGHT.

*WEDNESDAY*
EAST WINDS 25 TO 35 KNOTS INCREASING TO 30 TO 35 KNOTS
IN THE AFTERNOON...WITH HIGHER GUST THROUGH THE DAY. SEAS 7 TO 10 FEET
BUILDING TO 10 TO 14 FEET IN THE AFTERNOON. WIDESPREAD SHOWERS AND
ISOLATED THUNDERSTORMS.

*WEDNESDAY NIGHT*
EAST WINDS 20 TO 30 KNOTS DECREASING TO AROUND
20 KNOTS LATE. SEAS 12 TO 15 FEET. ISOLATED THUNDERSTORMS IN THE
EVENING. WIDESPREAD SHOWERS THROUGH THE NIGHT.

*THURSDAY*
NORTHWEST WINDS 15 TO 20 KNOTS BECOMING NORTH AROUND
10 KNOTS IN THE AFTERNOON. SEAS 7 TO 10 FEET SUBSIDING TO 6 TO
8 FEET IN THE AFTERNOON. 

*THURSDAY NIGHT*
NORTH WINDS 10 TO 15 KNOTS BECOMING NORTHEAST AFTER
MIDNIGHT. SEAS 4 TO 6 FEET. ISOLATED SHOWERS.

*FRIDAY*
NORTHEAST WINDS 10 TO 15 KNOTS BECOMING NORTHWEST 20 TO
30 KNOTS. SEAS 2 TO 4 FEET BUILDING TO 5 TO 7 FEET. SCATTERED
SHOWERS. 

*SATURDAY*
NORTH WINDS 20 TO 30 KNOTS DECREASING TO 20 TO 25 KNOTS.
SEAS 6 TO 9 FEET. 

*SUNDAY*
NORTHEAST WINDS 15 TO 20 KNOTS BECOMING EAST. SEAS 6 TO
8 FEET.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

deeper than you can touch, but with the forcast 8-12 foot seas, that shouldn't matter.


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

Just curious, but why do you want to know how deep it is?


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

*Ram*


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Petronius


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

ron-how do you take a "snapshot" of your computer screen like that?


----------



## Harry Brosofsky (Oct 4, 2007)

Petronius is about 1750 and Ram is over 3000 if memory serves. Planning on bottom fishing it or diving ;-)

Harry


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *The Blue Hoo (1/15/2008)*ron-how do you take a "snapshot" of your computer screen like that?


PM sent.....:letsdrink


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

1754 at petronius

3236 at ram powell

Are you trying to do some deep dropping or something? Its kind of impractical at ram powell


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *tunapopper (1/16/2008)* Its kind of impractical at ram powell


why is it impractical? we've deep dropped at the ram and pulled up some massive warsaws. electric reels are your best friend at the ram powell...


----------



## Thunderstruck (Oct 21, 2007)

The depth at ram powell is around 3300 ft and petronius is about 1750 ft and horn mountain in the 5000 ft.Info based on charts.


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

You said you have butterfly jigs in your post. You arent planning on jigging that deep are you? That wouldnt work.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

> *The Blue Hoo (1/16/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *tunapopper (1/16/2008)* Its kind of impractical at ram powell
> ...


For the average fisherman, it is. Not everybody has a kristal or daiwa mp 3000. I've seen a lot of people trying to deep drop 2500 feet with 6/0's and electramates, which can get it done but is probably not the most efficient should you hook a big warsaw or wreckfish.

You can lift a shark by the lower jaw, but there is a better way. What is the biggest fish you've taken deep dropping at the ram


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

i have not deep dropped the ram yet but i have the beer can one time. no luck though. we moved on in to our 1000 to 12000 feet spots. i am going to try the beer can again again though and maybe the ram. i did not get to fish with it much last year casue i got it right before deer season. i am having a rod built now and cant wait to get out there.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

plenty of tilefish and bigass warsaws to be caught around any of those normally "tuna" rigs. hell, we've caught 30 pound snappers around that area 200+ feet down...drop a whole 10 pound bonita butterflied and it wont last but a few seconds down there. obviously, electric reels make it much easier, and i plain call it dumb to fish with conventional reels at that depth, but if you have the stamina, then go for it. plenty of fish down there...


----------

